# Amplificacion de equipo sony LBT-XB66 con STK4221II



## spookandres (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola estimados, primero que todo saludar y agradecer las posibles respuestas.
Quiero ver la posibilidad de usar el amplificador de este equipo por separado. 
Les cuento, tengo la etapa de amplificacion completa de este equipo Sony LBT-XB66 en buen estado, he leido bastante y de echo he encontrado informacion al respecto, pero me quedan algunas dudas que quisiera resolvar antes de probar. la etapa tiene dos integrados 1 STK4221II y 1 STK4211II.
En la salida de la placa tiene un conector marcado como H, tiene las entradas y salidas pertinentes al audio, pero ahi algunas que no tengo completamente claro cual es su funcion.

Las salidas o conectores que tengo duda estan rotulado de la 5 a la 10 y bueno 11 a 13 creo q son las imput del audio:

1- R Out +
2- R Out -
3- L Out -
4- L Out +
5- Image GND
6- +B
7- Overload - Det
8- Power On-Off
9- Chassis GND
10- Chassis GND
11- R
12- A - GND
13- L

Otra duda es como hago el control del volumen, y el equipo tenia una funcion de woofer, que nose si se podra activar con solo la etapa de amplificacion.

Agradeciando su tiempo, me despidos. Saludos.


----------



## betodj (Jul 24, 2012)

Yo tuve un problema similar: aproveche solo la etapa amplificadora de un equipo SONY cuyo plato no servia, No cassete y el panel frontal roto. Asi que inhabilite el uP y lpuentee las entradas axiliares hasta los stk (me brinque el circuito selector ) y el rele lo menejaba directamente. y tuve que incorporarle control de volumen, un preamplificador-ecualizador y un circuito externo de proteccion n. (ver las figuras)

Un saludo..


Ver el archivo adjunto 44044
Ver el archivo adjunto 44045
checa tambien:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/diagrama-sony-hcd-xb4-hcd-xb33-59279/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/solicito-pcb-stk4231-16964/


----------



## spookandres (Jul 24, 2012)

Estimado, saludos y gracias por su respuesta, si pudiera responderme las siguientes dudas le agradeceria

entonces las modificaciones no deberian ser tantas segun veo:

Debo abir el pin 1 del ic 102, y manejar el rele manualmenten aplicando 9V a la resistencia R384, ¿Debo abrir tambien la pista video-LCH que esta marcada con una x?
Nose si me falta algo?

Ademas me keda en duda donde y como aplicar correctamente el control de volumen.
Muchas gracias y Saludos.


----------

